# Kona's 09 bikes



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Anyone has info on the kona 09 bikes.

i dont know about the XC bikes .But it has some new bikes in the FR range . 


Stinky six: 
which is a lot cheaper then stinky and seems to have six inches of travel from its name. 

Coiler Triple:
Sounds it wearing a triple crown fork .Something like the specialized Endouro .

Minixy:
Its more expensive than the Stinky and might be a whle new platform.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

eh? links pics?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, post some links or pixs or something dude. I'm a visual kinda guy, come on man.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

do you know what travel range the minixy will be in??


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Djponee said:


> do you know what travel range the minixy will be in??


I'd say travel is somewhere between a hardtail and a Full blown DH race rig kinda range. somethere in between.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

i dont know anything .
I found out these from a friend of mine whos the official local dealer of kona in the middle east . I read these names in the list kona has sent them for the new season order .

And the bad news was that all the prices had rose for 24 %


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i think this is a link for the stinky 6 but it doesnt seem legit to me...but maybe its just me

http://www.bikeaddict.com/bikes/stinkysix.html


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry guys, the Minxy is a woman's bike. The press launch of the 09 bikes is happening right now:

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2941


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you sure that stinky 6 is an '09 model? It looks like an '03 or '04 model...


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah that thing looks old


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> Are you sure that stinky 6 is an '09 model? It looks like an '03 or '04 model...


That link is definitely an older model. Marz hasn't made a QR20 fork in a while.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i dunno i just pulled up a google on it and thats what popped out, i didnt think it looked new at all


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> Are you sure that stinky 6 is an '09 model? It looks like an '03 or '04 model...


that is what Kona does.....brings out different names but the stuff is all the same

the 02 5 inch stinky was the first coiler of 2 or 3 years later if you remember correctly


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gather round people, I'll post up loads of pics in a few moments.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

legit...


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> legit...


Yep, go to the 09 thread in the Kona forum if you want the links to find out about them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

only one i like
paint is redic ugly


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/photos/album/gallery/kona-launch-2009-la-molina/%22%3E

More pics there, along with some weird clothing.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the new bikes are looking sick


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah the konas actually look pretty nice this year.
i might have to get the new bass...


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

i usually am not fond of konas but the 09s look surprisingly better.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

They've done away with that horrible square tubing. OMG.


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

wow big surprise kona suspension design has not changed yet again, why would you pay that much money for a stab racing bike with technology from the 90's, i guess if it aint broke dont fix it, but it needs to come down in price


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

EGF168 said:


> http://www.soulbiker.com/de/photos/album/gallery/kona-launch-2009-la-molina/%22%3E
> 
> More pics there, along with some weird clothing.


Thanks for the posts, I always look forward to the Kona launch every year!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

giffels said:


> wow big surprise kona suspension design has not changed yet again, why would you pay that much money for a stab racing bike with technology from the 90's, i guess if it aint broke dont fix it, but it needs to come down in price


Bike technology from the 90's ? Stab has amazing geo. Maybe the susp is pretty simple but it's not like it doesn't work. When will ppl understand that well PRed susp is not everything.


----------



## dr_orlick (Jan 18, 2007)

And try them with the floating brake system, which for 09 also the Dawg have DOPE option fot it. That with their not that high price give you one of the best bike for $ you'll find.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

When will they be on Kona's website?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

This Stab looks pretty dope! XD


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

The new frame graphics are a tad fruity but are way better than that stencil lettering IMHO.


----------

